# Kenpo and Injury



## Yeti (Oct 10, 2005)

My brother in law is an avid runner who developed bad back problems that required fusing a few of his bones together. After the surgery hes relatively pain free, but really cant run any longer as the repetitive jarring eventually causes pain and swelling, and hes looking to martial arts as something he could do to remain active and mobile without the repetitive jarring. 



Obviously, arts like Taekwondo, with its jumping and spinning kicks will cause him trouble, but I am curious about Kenpo.  Based on your own experience, could Kenpo work here as well? Hes not motion restricted  he can bend, twist, push and pull  its just the repetitive jarring that eventually causes him pain/stiffness.



I realize this is a totally subjective question but being predominantly a self-defense based art, based on principals of motion and ergonomics, I would think Kenpo could be a good fit and am just looking for opinions.   I stress could be since hell definitely need to disclose his injury and work with any instructor to work around it, but isnt that what Kenpo is about  adapting the techniques to ones own body?  Would that also include an injury like a surgically repaired back?  Could the techniques be adapted to work around his particular situation?



Personally, I think his best bet may be Tai Chi and hes actively researching a local Tai Chi school that I think would work great fit for him, but again, am curious regarding Kenpo. 



Thanks for your help in helping me understand.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeti said:
			
		

> My brother in law is an avid runner who developed bad back problems that required fusing a few of his bones together. After the surgery hes relatively pain free, but really cant run any longer as the repetitive jarring eventually causes pain and swelling, and hes looking to martial arts as something he could do to remain active and mobile without the repetitive jarring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Kenpo could work well for him.  If he finds that some things are difficult to do due to the injury, he can work with his instructor to make modifications, or back off those completely.  Should still be able to get a good hard workout, and learn some pretty effective stuff as well.

Tai Chi is of course one of the best things for people with injuries, but really good instructors in Tai Chi are less common to find.  Also, if he wants a really rigorous workout, kenpo would be a faster route for it.  Tai Chi can give a rigorous workout, but I think it may take longer to reach a level where he experiences that.


----------



## MJS (Oct 10, 2005)

I think that Kenpo would be a great choice.  The kicks are low line, so that should be easier for him.  Kali/Arnis would be a good option as well.

Mike


----------



## Yeti (Oct 11, 2005)

Great. Thanks for your feedback.

This is what I was hoping to hear and will pass on your comments.


----------



## BlackIce (Oct 11, 2005)

Kenpo Greetings,
I have had 3 knee seguries and a prostetic knee cap ( ARMY AIRBORNE ! ) and My Doctors siad that had I not been a martial artists I may have never walked again. Kenpo has allowed me to stay fit mobile and limber. Remember "Kenpo adapts to the student not vice versa". I think he would thrive in a Kenpo Studio.

Kenpo Salute​


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 11, 2005)

Kenpo would probably be a good fit.  I think he still needs to talk to the instructor and make sure he finds one that understands the limitations that might be on him and is willing to adapt with him, such as if he wants to like move up in the belt ranks, find an instructor who would be willing to change any running requirement for testing or things along those lines...


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 11, 2005)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> Kenpo would probably be a good fit.  I think he still needs to talk to the instructor and make sure he finds one that understands the limitations that might be on him and is willing to adapt with him, such as if he wants to like move up in the belt ranks, find an instructor who would be willing to change any running requirement for testing or things along those lines...


Ditto!


----------



## lonekimono10 (Oct 12, 2005)

"kenpo a way of life"


----------



## Yeti (Jan 10, 2006)

OK...Looks like my brother in law is ready to give Kenpo a go. Anyone know of a reputable school in the New Haven, CT area?  If not, what should he check for as he visits schools to ensure hes not getting McDojod?  
Thanks again for all your input.

Taekwon!


----------



## Les (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a student with a fused spine, he has found that Kenpo will fit around his capabilities and also has found himself in a situation where he has needed his skills to survive an encounter.

In my opinion, (for what it's worth), Kenpo is ideally suited to people who have a 'mobility' problem. I have a mobility problem myself, and when I was 17 they said I may lose a leg. Now I'm over 50, and I've still got it and it still works to some extent. A lot of that is down to Kenpo, and the support and encouragement my Instructora gave me.

As to a school in the New Haven, CT area, check out http://www.akkict.com I don't know how close they are, but the chief Instructor, Mr Kevin Harrington may be able to put you in touch with someone near your location.

Let us know how your brother in law gets on.

Les


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 19, 2006)

I have a student with a titanium spine practically.  He is doing very well with American Kenpo and is working on his first class brown.  Or if you want to see someone that has literally kicked butt in Kenpo, check out Pat Salantri.  He is a 6th Degree Black and studied with Larry Tatum and Ed Parker, Sr., and currently teaches and trains at Bob White's school. He only has one foot after Viet Nam, and his Kenpo came after that.  A truely exceptional martial artist, teacher and friend in all respects, and a great guy.  See his site for more inspiration. 

http://patsalantri.com/

-Michael


----------

